
Mastodon - bqe
https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon
======
detaro
Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303346)

Recent article discussing it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14034674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14034674)

~~~
alex_duf
also: [http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/4/15177856/mastodon-social-
ne...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/4/15177856/mastodon-social-network-
twitter-clone)

and: [http://mashable.com/2017/04/04/mastodon-twitter-social-
netwo...](http://mashable.com/2017/04/04/mastodon-twitter-social-
network/#uMabyS0LdiqW)

and: [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mastodon-is-
like-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mastodon-is-like-twitter-
without-nazis-so-why-are-we-not-using-it)

------
h2onock
I've just signed up for this, I love the idea!

------
xrd
I wish I could understand from the readme if this is somehow P2P or if it
requires a server or even mapping a domain in DNS. They state it avoids the
problems of centralized solutions without saying how that happens for a
layman.

~~~
detaro
It's federated: There can be many servers run by different people, and you can
communicate with/follow/... people across servers with an account on any of
them. (initially you only see what people post on the "home" server your
account is on, but if someone on it follows somebody on another one, the
server starts pulling what they write in)

~~~
platz
And then is that remote user seen by all by default? Seems like most users
would never be aware of other modes even if a few folks add remote users for
their own consumption

~~~
detaro
Yes, there is a "federated timeline" that shows all messages the server knows
about, from all sources.

------
nvr219
Has anyone here actually used this?

~~~
col_rad
I signed up yesterday. Looks like Twitter but is decentralized like Email.
There are already a lot of people there (~56k [1]), Brendan Eich for example
[2] and it seems to grow fast. Hope this works out. Would be a great way to
move away from the social platform silos Tim Berners-Lee mentioned.[3]

[1][https://files.mastodon.social/media_attachments/files/000/16...](https://files.mastodon.social/media_attachments/files/000/162/638/original/7cc9bfbdcc7fb8a0.jpg?1491353145)
[2][https://mastodon.social/@BrendanEich](https://mastodon.social/@BrendanEich)
[3][https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604052/webs-inventor-
tim-...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604052/webs-inventor-tim-berners-
lee-wins-the-nobel-prize-of-computing/)

------
amelius
Where are the requirements/features of this system documented?

~~~
alex_duf
do you mean hardware requirements?

Features are... the same as twitter, but on a federated network instead of a
centralised one

